# Wood Floor in Type IIB Construction



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is it allowed?

I don't see where it is.  There is not a fire rating requirement but it is not listed as an approved material for the floor, not even if fire-treated.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 9, 2014)

SECTION 805 COMBUSTIBLE MATERIALS IN TYPES I AND II CONSTRUCTION

805.1 Application. Combustible materials installed on or embedded in floors of buildings of Type I or II construction shall comply with Sections 805.1.1 through 805.1.3.

Exception: Stages and platforms constructed in accordance with Sections 410.3 and 410.4, respectively.

805.1.1 Subfloor construction. Floor sleepers, bucks and nailing blocks shall not be constructed of combustible materials, unless the space between the fire-resistance-rated floor assembly and the flooring is either solidly filled with noncombustible materials or fireblocked in accordance with Section 717, and provided that such open spaces shall not extend under or through permanent partitions or walls.

805.1.2 Wood finish flooring. Wood finish flooring is permitted to be attached directly to the embedded or fireblocked wood sleepers and shall be permitted where cemented directly to the top surface of fire-resistance-rated floor assemblies or directly to a wood subfloor attached to sleepers as provided for in Section 805.1.1.

805.1.3 Insulating boards. Combustible insulating boards not more than 1/2 inch (12.7 mm) thick and covered with finish flooring are permitted where attached directly to a noncombustible floor assembly or to wood subflooring attached to sleepers as provided for in Section 805.1.1.


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2014)

I have had a lot of designers try to use FRTW, a lot want to call it a platform, or any other way to make it work......None have succeeded...


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 10, 2014)

2012 IBC Section  804.1 exception allows wood floor finish materials.


----------



## JBI (Oct 15, 2014)

*602.2 Types I and II.   *

Types I and II construction are those types of construction in which the building elements listed in Table 601 are of noncombustible materials, except as permitted in Section 603 and elsewhere in this code.

*Last I checked, wood  was combustible. *


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

IBC 603.1 exception 5 allows "Interior floor finish and floor covering materials installed in accordance with Section 804".

Section 805.1 gives requirements for sleepers, subfloors, etc.

Schools are typically IIB construction, and most of them have wood gym floors.


----------



## steveray (Oct 15, 2014)

Flooring....Not floor structure....is allowed......


----------

